Ask HN: If you hate San Francisco, why do you move there? - peanutgal2600
======
discordance
Community, jobs, remuneration.

~~~
catacombs
And the you-won't-get-paid-like-this-anywhere-else salary, right?

~~~
deanmoriarty
That is part of "remuneration".

Definitely the most important reason why I'm in the area.

~~~
peanutgal2600
What an incredibly sad reason to be somewhere you hate. I cry for you.

~~~
catacombs
Money doesn't buy happiness, but it sure as hell helps.

~~~
peanutgal2600
The happiest man I know is more intelligent than anybody on HN, a wild
violinist you'll see playing wild roma, turkish, and arabic standing on top of
newspaper boxes in north beach and the mission, when he's not traveling
abroad. A genius with perfect pitch who memorizes books and speaks 10
languages.

He decided in University he would be happier without anything, and has been
homeless since he was 16. He makes about $40 per day busking, and gives half
of it to people less fortunate than himself. say hi to him if you see him.

Money is a placebo.

------
ksherlock
I don't move there...

